
Hadoop specialist WANdisco acquires HBase-like startup OhmData - alexnewman
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/30/hadoop-specialist-wandisco-acquires-hbase-like-startup-ohmdata/
======
alexnewman
Some interesting side points. This fits perfectly into WD's existing product
line. Soon all of Hadoop especially HBase will benefit from the increased
investment by WANdisco.

